# Une icône pour un type de fichier, possible?



## chupastar (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

La réponse se trouve peut être déjà sur le forum mais désolé, je n'ai pas trouvé... Je trouve plein de solutions (en fait toujours la même) pour changer l'icône d'UN fichier, mais jamais pour un type de fichier.

En fait j'utilise le pack de codec pour QuickTime trouvé ici, qui me permet de tout lire ou presque.

Seulement, les fichiers ne sont pas associés automatiquement à l'application QuickTime, par exemple les fichiers .flv sont associés à Flash qui est installé sur mon ordinateur. Je passe donc par la fenêtre d'information pour modifier ça, je choisi mon application par défaut (QT donc) et je clique sur "tout modifier". Et la mon icône se transforme en une icône toute moche, ressemblant à une fenêtre du terminal.

Si je change l'icône de ce fichier ça ne changera l'apparence que de celui-ci et non pas des fichiers .flv qui atterriront sur mon ordinateur par la suite.

Y a t-il une solution?

Merci.


----------



## EMqA (4 Janvier 2007)

Candybar permet de changer les icones de fichiers associés a une application en particulier.


----------



## chupastar (4 Janvier 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Candybar permet de changer les icones de fichiers associés a une application en particulier.



Candybar me permet de changer les icône qui sont associées aux fichiers qui sont lus par défaut par le logiciel, puisque mes codecs sont ajouté afin de permettre au logiciel de lire plus de type de fichiers, Candybar me propose pas de changer ces icônes (par exemple les fichiers .flv ou .wmv).

Merci.


----------



## Jellybass (11 Octobre 2007)

J'ai le même problème ici.  

J'ai associé à Pages les fichiers .doc, et suite à cela je me retrouve avec une icone blanche toute triste au lieu de l'icône Pages, ou même de l'icône des documents Microsoft Word.

Que faire ?


----------



## numsix (16 Octobre 2007)

Il y a un moyen manuel de faire ca, .... P. ex pour pages, 

click droit sur l'icone de l'application > Afficher le contenu du paquet > Contents > Resources

et la tu remplaces le fichier Pages_Doc.icns avec l'icone que tu veux.


----------



## Jellybass (17 Octobre 2007)

Le fichier Pages_Doc.icns semble être associé uniquement aux documents au format Pages, et non aux fichiers d'autres formats que l'on a associé manuellement à l'application (ex: fichier .doc). On trouve, dans le même dossier, deux autre fichiers correspondant apparemment aux icones des fichiers "templates" et de l'application elle-même.

Mais rien ne semble permettre de changer l'icone des fichiers qui ont été associé à Pages.


----------



## tolb (20 Novembre 2008)

Quelqu'un a la solution c'est a dire ou trouver l'icone correspondant au fichier .doc tout blanc et tout triste ?


----------



## fisch_man (1 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai le même problème, je comptais remplacer mes icônes de MS office notamment qui sont tristes et difficiles à distinguer quand on veut aller vite.

Le logiciel "Candybar" permet il de changer les icônes associés à une application ? Car fichier par fichier, pas de souci, en revanche pour généraliser le changement je trouve pas de solution.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)

CandyBar *ne le permet plus* (dommage).


----------



## fisch_man (2 Août 2009)

y'aura pas possibilité de chopper le fichier "source" l'image qui sert de référence pour faire l'icône et la remplacer manuellement par celle que l'on souhaite ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Si en allant dans les ressources de l'application en question.


----------



## fisch_man (2 Août 2009)

J'ai deja cherché pour Word mais sans succès, j'avais pourtant trouvé un icône identique à celui qui apparaît dans le finder.

Quelqu'un aurait l'emplacement de ces icones pour Office ?


----------



## fisch_man (3 Août 2009)

pas d'idées ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

Attend que quelqu'un qui utilise Office puisse t'être utile, je l'aurai fait volontiers mais je ne l'utilise pas .


----------

